# New CMT router bit



## Blind Bruce (Nov 9, 2006)

Somewhere, I got wind of a new router bit from CMT. It is called a "tenoning bit".
Has anyone tried one yet?
Bruce in the Peg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bruce

CMT makes many tenoning bits ,can and you please go into more of the details about the bit you are thinking about 
I have many of the CMT bits and maybe I can help.

Bj


----------



## Blind Bruce (Nov 9, 2006)

*Bj*

Sorry BJ, That's all I remember. I am making a new router table stand and need to make some tenons and I twigged on the name. I will probably make the joints with the table saw and the dado blades. The mortices will be a snap with the benchtop morticer.
Bruce in the Peg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bruce

Oak-Park sales a Tenon Cutter BUT I don't think CMT sells one like it or to say I can't find any one that has the same one for sale.


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-MTB-

But you best off to just use the table saw to make what you want the router bit is not a cheap one. 
BUT on the other hand you can use the router table to make tenons that come out clean and true unlike the table saw way.
I have done it both ways and the router will just do a better job. 
I use a Horz.Router table when I make tenons because they are true and can be just about any size I want them to be quick and easy.


http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3111-horz-router.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html


Bj


----------

